# After Effects .mpg Import Error



## jspepinc (Apr 9, 2006)

I have recently gotten a Canon DC10 camcorder. I captured the video in Sony Vegas, and it plays fine in there and windows media player, so I know there is nothing wrong with the file. 

When I go to import it into Adobe After Effects, i get the following error message:


> After Effects Error: an unspecified AVI or DirectShow error occurred. (1)
> (53 :: 33)


I can import other video, just not these mpg files from the camera.

Thanks in advance, 
Jspepinc


----------

